# Cleaning the recoil rod and spring...



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

How do you guys clean it?

After spraying M-Pro7 on it, laying it out for 10 minutes and wiping it down; the rod still shows some dirt stains when I replaced it back and rack the slide to view it.

Wondering how to have a clean rod--no pun intended. Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The polymer guiderods don't really need lubrications, as the plastic is slicker than metal would be.

Truthfully. I use a toothbrush and Breakfree CLP. I just rub the brush up and down the sides briefly, and thats it.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Good advice ship! After coming back from the range, I brush it.

It beats spraying it with solvent and folding a cloth to get in between the spring.


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

Brake cleaner and an air hose. Keep the oil away.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I've cleaned guiderods that way since 1993. If U clean it after every shoot, the oil on the springs can't cause any issues...

As I said on another thread when someone asked how to clean a gun - we all have our own way to do it. No way is necessarily worng.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

An air hose does help...but I don't have one. The hose will definitely remove all left over residue. I can't seem to get rid of that.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Canned air.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

That is why I am going to get a small and cheap air compressor in the next few months. Spray the cleaner on, air hose it off and you're set to go.


----------



## IBM3000 (Dec 28, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Truthfully. I use a toothbrush and Breakfree CLP. I just rub the brush up and down the sides briefly, and thats it.


+1 on that. CLP is my friend, just don't go overboard with it.


----------



## PP914 (Jan 7, 2007)

Glockamania® said:


> An air hose does help...but I don't have one. The hose will definitely remove all left over residue. I can't seem to get rid of that.


If you use brake cleaner, you don't NEED compressed air. That is the benefit of brake cleaner: it evaporates. I like compressed air, just to make sure. (This was just my "quick answer" and an easy, no bones standby method)

In reality, I use a polymer-safe degreaser and parts brush, followed by Formula 409 and another brush, followed by a water rinse and the compressed air. I sounds invloved, but the parts look new and I can do EVERY part in my GLOCKS in about three minutes during a detail strip. (This doesn't include brushing the barrel.)


----------

